# Wie lang ist der 3PIN stecker von der Pumpe vom Arctic liquid freezer 120?



## WRC-User (2. September 2016)

wie lang ist der ? (in cm)
kann mir jemand mal genaue details über alle anschlüsse sagen? weil ich finde im internet gar nichts drüber.


----------



## Scubaman (7. September 2016)

Normalerweise lang genug, um sie am CPU-FAN des Mainboards anzuschliessen. Sollte eigentlich immer in der Nähe der CPU sein.

Auf der Seite hier gibt es ein paar Bilder, auf denen die Kabel zu sehen sind:

ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 120 AIO Liquid CPU Cooler Review


----------

